# Nosotras somos de...



## Betildus

Hola:
Tengo un librito donde aparece solamente como si hablara sólo por uno.
Mi pregunta es, ¿cómo digo: *nosotras somos de*...? (referido a nuestra nacionalidad)
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Neuromante

Io sono
Tu sei
Lui/lei è
*Noi siamo*
Voi siete
Loro sono

¿Te refieres a eso? Primera persona del presente de indicativo (Que no se llama así en italiano, pero ahora no me viene el nombre)


----------



## Betildus

¿Acá no se diferencia entre nosotros y nosotras?
Entonces diríamos: "*Noi siamo di Chile*", ¿es correcto?


----------



## superolga

Hola! En italiano no hay distinciòn entre nosotras y nosotros, se  dice "noi" sean hombres o sean mujeres. Por lo tanto la frase "nosotras somos de..." se traduce "noi siamo di...".
Pero no puedes decir "Noi siamo di Chile", esta frase no es correcta. 
Puedes decir "Noi siamo Cilene" (si son mujeres es Cilene, si son hombres es Cileni) o "Noi veniamo dal Cile" (nosotros venimos de Chile).

Espero haberte ayudado.

Ciao!


----------



## fabiog_1981

Neuromante said:


> *Noi siamo*
> ¿Te refieres a eso? Primera persona del presente de indicativo (Que no se llama así en italiano, pero ahora no me viene el nombre)



Prima persona plurale del presente indicativo del verbo essere.
Non eri molto lontano.


----------



## Neuromante

En cambio sí, creía que se decía "indefinido" o "infinito" en vez de "indicativo"

Lo de plural, fue un despiste


----------



## Betildus

superolga said:


> Hola! En italiano no hay distinciòn entre nosotras y nosotros, se dice "noi" sean hombres o sean mujeres. Por lo tanto la frase "nosotras somos de..." se traduce "noi siamo di...".
> Pero no puedes decir "Noi siamo di Chile", esta frase no es correcta.
> Puedes decir "Noi siamo Cilene" (si son mujeres es Cilene, si son hombres es Cileni) o "Noi veniamo dal Cile" (nosotros venimos de Chile).
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado.
> 
> Ciao!


Grazie tante, è perfetto ma...Perché non è corretto? "noi siamo di Chile"?



Neuromante said:


> En cambio sí, creía que se decía "indefinido" o "infinito" en vez de "indicativo"
> 
> Lo de plural, fue un despiste


 Suelo confundirme también.


----------



## Neuromante

Betildus said:


> Grazie tante, è perfetto ma...Perché non è corretto? "noi siamo di Chile"?


Creo que con "di" significa "Estamos hechos de Chile"


----------



## honeyheart

Ma allora come si deve rispondere quando qualcuno ti domanda: "E tu *di dove sei*?"


----------



## infinite sadness

Sono del Cile.
Sono cileno.
Vengo dal Cile.
Sono di Santiago.
Sono di La Serena.


----------



## superolga

Betildus said:


> Grazie tante, è perfetto ma...Perché non è corretto? "noi siamo di Chile"?
> 
> 
> Porque la frase "Noi siamo di Cile" en Italiano significa efectivamente "nosotros estamos hechos de Cile" como dice Neuromante
> 
> 
> 
> Suelo confundirme también.


----------



## 0scar

superolga said:


> Pero no puedes decir "Noi siamo di Chile", esta frase no es correcta.





infinite sadness said:


> Sono del Cile
> Sono di Santiago.
> Sono di La Serena.



¿ "di Chile" no y "di Santiago" sí?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao 0scar,

_Sono di Cile (_o_ Stati Uniti, _o _Gran Bretagna_)  non si può dire. Si dice _sono del Cile __(_o_ degli Stati Uniti, _o _della Gran Bretagna)_.


----------



## 0scar

Sí, ¿pero cuál es la diferencia con "sono di Santiago", como puso infinite sadness?


----------



## fabiog_1981

Allora...
i nomi dei paesi vogliono l'articolo, quindi:
il Cile è il tuo paese, sei del Cile, sei di Santiago.

Mejor ahora?


----------



## 0scar

Será así, pero es una regla caprichosa, ¿no?.

No hay diferencia entre ser de un país o de una ciudad: "Cile è il tuo paese è Santiago è tua città".

Es raro que la frase "Noi siamo di Cile" en italiano signifique  "nosotros estamos hechos de Chile" pero "Noi siamo di Santiago" no signifique "nosotros estamos hechos de Santiago"


----------



## fabiog_1981

0scar said:


> Será así, pero es una regla caprichosa, ¿no? *puede ser*.*
> qué le vamos a hacer? ... eso es asì mijo!! jijiji*
> 
> No hay diferencia entre ser de un país o de una ciudad: "*IL* Cile è il tuo paese è Santiago è tua città".
> 
> Es raro que la frase "Noi siamo di Cile" en italiano signifique  "nosotros estamos hechos de Chile" pero "Noi siamo di Santiago" no signifique "nosotros estamos hechos de Santiago"



quieres algo mas caprichoso?
Cuba nunca quiere el articulo, por qué?
boh!!


----------



## barnaba

verdad que son cosas extrañas del italiano...

Ciudades:
Santiago => Sono di Santiago           (Santiago no requiere el articulo)
_La_ Habana => di _La_ Habana => Sono d_ell_'Habana  (La Habana ya tiene el articulo _La_ en el nombre)

Paises:
_Il_ Cile => di+_il_ Cile => Sono d_el_ Cile   (Cile requiere el articulo _il_)
Cuba => Sono di Cuba                    (Cuba no requiere el articulo!!)

Eso pasa con algunos paises del caribe (Trinidad, Barbados, Cayman, ...), y algunos paises del oceano indiano (Mauritius, Reunion, ...)
La unica explicacion que tengo es que antes se llamavan simplemente indias occidentales y indias orientales, así que cada isla estaba nombrada como si fuera una ciudad dentro del las indias (_"le _indie occidentali (orientali)", que requiere el articulo _le_)

saludos


----------



## irene.acler

barnaba said:


> Eso pasa con algunos paises del caribe (Trinidad, Barbados, Cayman, ...), y algunos paises del oceano indiano (Mauritius, Reunion, ...)
> La unica explicacion que tengo es que antes se llamavan simplemente indias occidentales y indias orientales, así que cada isla estaba nombrada como si fuera una ciudad dentro del las indias (_"le _indie occidentali (orientali)", que requiere el articulo _le_)
> 
> saludos


 
Hola, barnaba 
Pero con Mauritius sí se usa el artículo, ¿no? O sea, yo diría "sono delle Mauritius", porque el sustantivo "islas" está sobreentendido. 
Y también con Barbados, "sono delle Barbados".
Igual es lo que quierías decir y no he entendido bien


----------



## barnaba

irene.acler said:


> Hola, barnaba
> Pero con Mauritius sí se usa el artículo, ¿no? O sea, yo diría "sono delle Mauritius", porque el sustantivo "islas" está sobreentendido.
> Y también con Barbados, "sono delle Barbados".
> Igual es lo que quierías decir y no he entendido bien



Hola Irene!
Verdad que muchos italianos utilizan el articulo, pero no es corecto en ambos casos... y nunca lo encontrarás en documentación oficial. Pues claro, si es para entenderse y no más, da igual 

En el caso de Barbados, el pais consiste una una Isla, una solamente. Así que decir "delle Barbados" no es corecto! el nombre parece al plural porqué originariamente se llamava Los Barbados, referiendos a los arboles que crecen allí que parecen tener barba.

Hablando de Mauritius es un poco diferente. En realidad la república de Mauritius son 3 Islas (o 2 no me acuerdo), pero solamente la principal se llama Mauritius la cual debe su nombre a un nombre de persona, así que parece al plural aunque no lo sea en realidad.

Espero haberme explicado bien, si no fuera así, dime!


----------



## irene.acler

Perfecto   Lo que dices es correcto, sin duda.


----------



## Betildus

0scar said:


> Sí, ¿pero cuál es la diferencia con "sono di Santiago", como puso infinite sadness?


Gracias por entender mi duda y explicarla en el foro.



fabiog_1981 said:


> Allora...
> i nomi dei paesi vogliono l'articolo, quindi:
> il Cile è il tuo paese, sei del Cile, sei di Santiago.
> 
> Mejor ahora?


Me queda claro. Gracias a todos.
Oscar, es una regla caprichosa, al igual que para los brasileños Chile es masculino.


----------



## Neuromante

Es que Chile es masculino también en español ¿No? Es lógico que lo sea en italiano y portugués, lo raro será en femenino.


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente también en italiano es masculino.


----------



## Betildus

Neuromante said:


> Es que Chile es masculino también en español ¿No? Es lógico que lo sea en italiano y portugués, lo raro será en femenino.


Eso es lo raro, porque generalmente los países no tienen artículo.
- *La* Argentina
- *El* Perú
- Colombia 
- Chile
Y decimos Santiago a secas, no decimos ni El Santiago ni La Santiago


----------



## Neuromante

Pero no tiene que ver el género con que lleven o no artículo En español los países tienen género masculino o femenino y son pocos los que llevan artículos (Acabemos con la moda pedante de quitarlos). En cambio en italiano los llevan casi todos, al menos dentro de la frase Es cosa de la gramática y es independiente de que sea masculino o femenino, eso se notará en los adjetivos.


----------

